# Epson 8700UB Front projector



## RWG (Jul 25, 2012)

I have an Epson 8700UB Front projector. When I switch between video input devices (Xbox, Blu-Ray, and Satellite) it looks as if I have burn in from the previously viewed device or disc.
Is the normal operation?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

How is it all hooked up? As to burn in, is it the whole image from the previous device or just part of it?


----------



## RWG (Jul 25, 2012)

Basically you can view the lettering.
Example: If I'm playing an XBox game and change disc, I can still see lettering from the previously played game.
Also;there's a kaleidoscope effect ( Red,Blue, green) in the lower left corner.
I never notice this before I blow the lamp, Big flash and pop.:yikes:


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

8700ub burn in? I had one and never had any kind of burn in. This is a LCD and see it very odd to cause or show burn in  

How high is the contrast / brightness up on your 8700ub??


----------

